# Will Marijuana Harm Or Help My Stomach Ulcer?



## duff420 (Jul 5, 2009)

so i think i might have a stomach ulcer i go to get a ultrasound to find out for sure next week and i was just wondering if marijuana will make things worse or better? thanks


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 5, 2009)

i smoked back when i used to get ulcers really bad and it never seemed to help or hurt. sorry i cant help you out anymore than that.


----------



## nikk (Jul 5, 2009)

i honestly think it'll hurt a stomach ulcer because marijuana is used as a appetite inducer so it'll make your stomach produce more acid in anticipation of food and that will in turn make your ulcers worse by having the acid attack the stomach lining....hope this helps and p.s im praying that you dont have one


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Marijuana would do more to help than harm. It's not going to treat the ulcer, only the symptoms. Marijuana has been documented to relieve an upset tummy. It can even help relive the unpleasant stomach upset caused by chemotherapy. Take care, and let us know if it helps to relieve your discomfort


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 5, 2009)

Ulcers are often caused by both diet and stress, you can fix both and mj will help with one but it's not a great pain relief aid so you will need more meds than just mj unfortunately.

It won't hurt your ulcers that's for sure. Stomach acid isn't increased by smoking I know because I have a lot of stomach and intestinal problems myself among other things. My stomach and intestinal problems were mostly created by other meds I took for my back.


----------



## JonBaptista (Sep 21, 2010)

My bathroom looked like a war zone. It was the worst it was ever been and was scaring the crap out of my DH. I let him take me to the ER after 6 hours of dealing with it at home.

take care frend


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Sep 21, 2010)

run from the cure,look it up. eat it instead of smoke it


----------

